

Google to Sell Wireless Service in Deals with Sprint, T-Mobile - notreal
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCEQqQIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Fgoogle-to-sell-wireless-service-in-deals-with-sprint-t-mobile-1421887967&ei=1HnAVNz3Coy3yATOiIG4Ag&usg=AFQjCNGGyDWxTJZbQGmLVCosR9ca1hDYqA&bvm=bv.83829542,d.aWw

======
salem
It would be very disruptive if Google offered a plan that could dynamically
roam between Wifi, Sprint and T-Mobile.

